
Investing and Human Psychology - maverickJ
https://leveragethoughts.substack.com/p/investing-and-human-psychology?r=66m4g&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
maverickJ
I wrote a post that can help people new to investing avoid a common investment
trap

